

Anthrax Redux: Did the Feds Nab the Wrong Guy? - cypherpunks01
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/03/ff_anthrax_fbi/all/1

======
michael_dorfman
Great article. Worth reading, if only for the "Gödel, Escher, Bach" reference.

------
Tangaroa
A guy named Ed Lake has been keeping track of related news articles and
analysing them since shortly after the attacks. People reading this thread
might be interested in his site:

<http://www.anthraxinvestigation.com/>

